

Hacker chat - IM with in-chat web browser, easy XKCD access, and mini IDE - krrishd
http://hackerchat.im

======
sawyer1708
Its kinda hard to figure out how a chat works when you don't have anyone on
the other end to chat with. I created a chat on your site, but I'm not gonna
be sharing this with my friends unless I know this is good and I won't know if
this is good unless I share it with my friends. See the twenty-two.

Some suggestions for your fellas.

1\. Have a demo video or screenshots of how the chat app works.

2\. Create a chat, and link the URL of the chat with a button on the home page
that says - Chat with us. Try to get someone on your team to be always online
monitoring this chat. Its the best way to sell this to your customers.

~~~
krrishd
Sorry, forgot to mention its not my site.

